# Tant se val!



## Maurits van den Bosch

Bona nit a tothom.

Vet ací una frase feta que gaste prou sovint i que els parlants nadius del català ho fan encara més, no hi ha dubte. Però pel que fa al pronom del mig, perquè «se» i no «es»? Que també podríem dir *_tant es val_?

No voldria embolicar la troca amb tal qüestió, sinó que d'ençà d'un cert temps no cesse de demanar-m'ho.


----------



## Xiscomx

No, no, no; això que dius és mesclar ous amb caragols. Per expressar indiferència davant dues coses que tenen el mateix valor o vénen a resultar pràcticament iguals es diu: _Tant és_, o _Tant se val_, o _Tant li fa._


----------



## Seelewig

Però en Maurits té raó, penso. Se sol dir que fem servir "se" en comptres de "es" quan va seguit d'un verb que comença per "s", i no és el cas de "tant se val". Suposo que és una frase feta, res més, o que es va fixar en el passat, quan potser era més comú de dir-ho així, i ha quedat d'aquesta forma en la llengua. Seria com un arcaisme que ha perviscut en el medi ambarí d'una expressió corrent?


----------



## tenienteramires

Tan correcte és dir "se" (me, te, ne...) com "es" (em, et, en...), però en l'estàndard normalment recomanen la darrera variant. De tota manera, en alguns contexts encara és comú usar els pronoms febles "plens", com en "tant se val" o "Déu vos guard". Trobo que no hi ha ningú que diga "tant es val" o "Déu us guard".

També és perfectament acceptable en l'estàndard usar sempre "vos" en comptes d'"us", igual que escriure "se" davant d'un verb que comence pel so /s/.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Xiscomx said:


> No, no, no; això que dius és mesclar ous amb caragols. Per expressar indiferència davant dues coses que tenen el mateix valor o vénen a resultar pràcticament iguals es diu: _Tant és_, o _Tant se val_, o _Tant li fa._


Déu vos guard,* Xiscomx*! Oi tant, xe, de fet és exactament així. Només tinguí un dubte.  



Seelewig said:


> Se sol dir que fem servir "se" en comptes de "es" quan va seguit d'un verb que comença per "s", i no és el cas de "tant se val".


Gràcies per la teua intervenció, constate que ho veiem de la mateixa manera. A causa d'aquesta regla gairebé general es diu "els objectius se centren en..." o "la meua germana es mira a l'espill/al mirall". Estic un xic confús per aquesta raó. 



Seelewig said:


> Suposo que és una frase feta, res més, o que es va fixar en el passat, quan potser era més comú de dir-ho així, i ha quedat d'aquesta forma en la llengua.


Justament, ans de la normalització del català. 



tenienteramires said:


> Tan correcte és dir "se" (me, te, ne...) com "es" (em, et, en...), però en l'estàndard normalment recomanen la darrera variant.


Hola,* tenienteramires*. Fou una de les primeres cosetes que deprenguí en estudiant la llengua. 

Pel que fa a aquest "us" dins del salut, seria perfectament factible, encara que "Déu", en finant per la vocal u... "Dé*u u*s guard", a l'oït no se li hagué assentat bé, oi? Semblaria que el mot Déu eixiria un xic deformat a l'oral, pel fet de la pronunciació allargada, no ho sé. Que aquest fenomen no rep el nom d'eufonia?


----------



## Xiscomx

Crec que caldria afegir que tant un com l’altre duis part de raó:


Seelewig said:


> Però en Maurits té raó, penso. Se sol dir que fem servir "se" en comptres de "es" quan va seguit d'un verb que comença per "s", i no és el cas de "tant se val".


Tant voltros com el tenienteramires, teniu raó.
L’ús de /_se/_ davant d’un verb començat en lletra /_s/ _o /_c/ _sibilant en lloc de /es/ no ha estat mai una prohibició, regla, norma o llei, sinó més aviat una recomanació que destaca la preferència de /se/ molt per damunt de /es/.
He vist: _Tant me_/_te_/_se_/_li val; Tant mos_/v_os val (en mallorquí); Tant nos_/_vos_/_els val; _però mai _Tant s’ho val_ que s’escolta cada vegada més, tant escrit com parlat. Pel vostre entorn passa el mateix?


----------



## Dymn

No he sentit mai "_tant es val_", ni tampoc les formes que depenen de la persona ("_tant me/em val_", etc.).


----------



## tenienteramires

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Pel que fa a aquest "us" dins del salut, seria perfectament factible, encara que "Déu", en finant per la vocal u... "Dé*u u*s guard", a l'oït no se li hagué assentat bé, oi? Semblaria que el mot Déu eixiria un xic deformat a l'oral, pel fet de la pronunciació allargada, no ho sé. Que aquest fenomen no rep el nom d'eufonia?



És possible.


----------

